# Airsoft on Squirrels



## SuckLead

Has anyone ever used an airsoft gun on squirrels? I was hoping to use it as a somewhat compromise with the parents. Just wear their little hind parts out instead of making stew. Is it still effective? And because dad's all worried... has a squirrel ever lost an eye because of an airsoft gun?

I'm thinking pistol because I don't need the longer range and don't _want_ the longer range.


----------



## tony pasley

I still recommend piantballs. It will sting them but also add comedy with the different colors you paint them.


----------



## kev74

I use a crappy little spring powered bb gun pistol. Its enough to get their attention, but it won't break the skin.


----------



## DJ Niner

SuckLead said:


> Has anyone ever used an airsoft gun on squirrels?


Not I. Sorry.


> I was hoping to use it as a somewhat compromise with the parents. Just wear their little hind parts out instead of making stew.


Sounds like a good plan to me, if you can hit'em!


> Is it still effective?


Well, squirrels who are raiding bird feeders and such can be pretty persistent. Let us know how it works out!


> And because dad's all worried... has a squirrel ever lost an eye because of an airsoft gun?


Well, there ARE protective goggles for them, but good luck getting the critters to WEAR protective gear...










:mrgreen:
.
.


----------



## onetoughpole

My brother uses a cheap spring bb gun too.


----------



## 220combat

SuckLead said:


> Just wear their little hind parts out instead of making stew.


Just make the stew, they do taste good if prepared right.


----------



## Willybone

I tried using my airsoft 1911 to drive a momma squirrel out of my attic. She just shrugged them off, so it came down to a broom.
The pistols might be underpowered for the task.


----------



## falshman70

I tried a spring-driven airsoft pistol on squirrels attacking my bird feeders. Didn't work. The plastic pellets are influened by wind outside and if you are lucky enough to hit one, they just scamper off for a minute and then they're right back. I now use a Gamo pellet gun and their reaction is much different...:smt023


----------



## unpecador

There's a squirrel that lives in an avocado tree in my backyard and it leaves a mess with the avocados for me to clean up and I've contemplated using my mini crossbow on it but my wife gets all weird when I mention that, so now she leaves the damn thing food and water.


----------



## JeffWard

I'd suggest a suppressed, scoped, accurized BuckMark, in 22LR. Just pick your backstop carefully.

Plastic pellets are inhumane... lol. A 22LR to the head is quite painless.

Just don't tell Mom... And watch the hollowpoints. They leave a mess on the bird feeder. I know...

JW


----------



## onetoughpole

Have you considered using a claymore?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

unpecador said:


> There's a squirrel that lives in an avocado tree in my backyard and it leaves a mess with the avocados for me to clean up and I've contemplated using my mini crossbow on it but my wife gets all weird when I mention that, so now she leaves the damn thing food and water.


That is what we have done to compromise with the neighborhood raccoons, as well as our squirrels.
Our neighbors, who raise chickens, are happy we're doing it: the raccoons prefer dry dogfood to raw chicken. :smt033


----------



## SuckLead

unpecador said:


> There's a squirrel that lives in an avocado tree in my backyard and it leaves a mess with the avocados for me to clean up and I've contemplated using my mini crossbow on it but my wife gets all weird when I mention that, so now she leaves the damn thing food and water.


Yeah, we started feeding them years ago and I've tried various different food. But they always prefer tearing the yard up to get to the feeders.


----------



## SuckLead

JeffWard said:


> I'd suggest a suppressed, scoped, accurized BuckMark, in 22LR. Just pick your backstop carefully.
> 
> Plastic pellets are inhumane... lol. A 22LR to the head is quite painless.
> 
> Just don't tell Mom... And watch the hollowpoints. They leave a mess on the bird feeder. I know...
> 
> JW


I'd love to. Unfortunetly, the houses are far too close all around me.


----------



## SuckLead

onetoughpole said:


> Have you considered using a claymore?


Many times.


----------



## niadhf

double barrel 12 ga, both barrels at once, and hang up the pelts for their family to see muhhhhhhahahahhahahahaa.
oh, wait, neighbors, right...then...um.
actually crossman has their "powerline"series CO2 powered psitols. quite accurate (for what it is),inexpensive and a bit of punch. watch the "and beyond" if you miss. or if you try the airsoft (hey you can always call it a practice pistol, lots of "glock" models around" get a gas powered and use the heavy (2-2.5g) pellets.


----------



## Franco S. Cruz

I’m so happy to see the increase in popularity of Airgun hunting and what seems like an explosion in additional quality videos that tend to bring in more enthusiasts to the sport. Once shooting sports fans have a look at Airguns they quickly see all the advantages of adding Airguns to their stable. Daystate have been making amazing PCPs for many years and are my personal fav.


----------



## wirenut

My 40 year old Crosman 38c .22 cal pellet works perfectly for critters.


----------



## Goldwing

My 45+ year old Daisy model 99 Target has made many a tree rat regret their birdseed habit. Bought that one with my paper route money.


----------



## denner

Breaded and pan-fried thank-you. Crosman 760 works well.


----------



## BigHead

I have used a pellet gun on pigeons.


----------

